# One Hit Wonder Film Directors



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Now that winter is fast approaching, my thoughts turn towards film. I was thinking of the great directors and how prolific they are. That is, most great directors make more than one great film. Hitchcock. John Ford. Spielberg. Scorsese. Christopher Nolan. David O Russell. All were very prolific in their primes or are currently producing great films seemingly every time out. But what about the one hit wonders?

The only one that I can think of is Charles Laughton and his film "The Night of the Hunter". In that case, he only made one film and it was a home run. 

I guess you could also include directors who only made one great film out of the many they directed. In this category, you could include Kevin Costner and his "Dances with Wolves". Although upon reflection, I wouldn't categorize this Oscar winner as a truly great film. Are there others?


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Interesting subject. Although I like movies, not so much the mainstream Hollywood stuff, I am not as familiar with all the directors. I do get a little education from the intros on AMC TMC, whichever is the one where they have the hosts that discuss various aspects of the films.

What is your source of education on the subject, or just a familiarity based on interest ?

BTW I almost never go to theaters, but I would sure like to see "The Interview", which Sony pulled out of circulation.

Also, I heard an interesting interview with the director of "Inherent Vice", based on the T. Pynchon novel of the same name.

Do you have any interest in either of those ?


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Interesting thread. I'm not sure if you are looking at directors who have one very successful movie at the box office, or one really good film, so perhaps yew could clarify. To my (often feeble) mind Spielberg is a great maker of successful mass market films, but has never made a great film. I think his career has been on the downturn since _The Sugarland Express_, his best film, and I don't see Nolan and Russell that way either.

I'm going to nominate Billy Bob Thornton. I think _Sling Blade_ was a great film and that his directorial body of work since than has been weak and intermittent at best.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Michael Cimino: The Deer Hunter, '78


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> Michael Cimino: The Deer Hunter, '78


Bingo! Or as they say now... _*BOOM!!*_


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I've moved on to... Ca-POW!!


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

zzdocxx said:


> Interesting subject. Although I like movies, not so much the mainstream Hollywood stuff, I am not as familiar with all the directors. I do get a little education from the intros on AMC TMC, whichever is the one where they have the hosts that discuss various aspects of the films.
> 
> What is your source of education on the subject, or just a familiarity based on interest ?
> 
> ...


Paul Thomas Anderson's "There Will Be Blood" is a wonderful movie. His other movies, including "Magnolia" and "Boogie Nights", are supposed to be very good as well. I haven't seen those however. "Inherent Vice" doesn't appear to be kid friendly, and so, I probably won't see it unless it ends up being on TNT or FX sometime down the road.

BTW, the novel "Inherent Vice" is a bear to read. Like other Pynchon novels, very tough sledding (IMO). It'll be interesting to see how PTA handles the material.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Peak and Pine said:


> Michael Cimino: The Deer Hunter, '78


I think you're right about this. However, I've heard that the director's cut of "Heaven's Gate" is a masterpiece.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

blairrob said:


> Interesting thread. I'm not sure if you are looking at directors who have one very successful movie at the box office, or one really good film, so perhaps yew could clarify. To my (often feeble) mind Spielberg is a great maker of successful mass market films, but has never made a great film. I think his career has been on the downturn since _The Sugarland Express_, his best film, and I don't see Nolan and Russell that way either.
> 
> I'm going to nominate Billy Bob Thornton. I think _Sling Blade_ was a great film and that his directorial body of work since than has been weak and intermittent at best.


My criteria may be hard to put into words. I guess an easy way to summarize it would be that a great film is one that you would buy for your home collection and watch over and over again in its entirety. I don't think that box office success should prevent a movie from achieving "Great" status nor should it be a prerequisite for the same.

I think that "Duel" and "Jaws" are wonderful. "Close Encounters" and "Raiders" are very good as well. "Minority Report" is an interesting movie (aside from the predictable ending) that benefits from a clean unbiased viewing.

From Nolan, I think that "Inception" and "Intersteller" are very good movies that reward multiple viewings.

Finally, from DOR, what did you think of "American Hustle"? Brilliant film-making, IMO.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Herk Harvey- carnival of souls


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Gary oldman- nil by mouth


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Leonard kastle- honeymoon killers


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

James William Guercio, in his only outing as director, made the excellent Electra Glide in Blue.


----------

